# Cheapest prepaid mobile provider in Australia



## saren

Hi, i am new here, and I am coming to Australia for 3 months. Specifically, Western Australia, Northern Terrirtory, and South Australia. Most of my time will be outside major cities, along the main roads between Perth, Broome, Darwin, Alice, Port Augusta, and back to Perth. It's a roadtrip. I don't need a signal traveling on the road, but before arriving to some of the larger rural towns, I may need a signal. I want to know who's the cheapest prepaid mobile provider right now? What provider has the cheapest SMS rates? How much is one SMS? I am interested in sending SMS (to local mobiles only). No roaming, no international, no nothing, just the cheapest local SMS, and where to send a free SMS (online, if possible)? SMS are more important for me than voice calls. I arrive first to Perth, so i need to activiate the SIM in Perth (or online). I already have an old Nokia GSM phone, it is 2G comptabile, and that's good enough for me. Which prepaid mobile provider do you use? And, it's important: Which particular shop(s) sell each different SIM card? Because some are sold online (and that's ok for me, because i can arrange a postal address in Perth), and others may be sold in various stores (like 7/11, etc..). In addition to the big 3 (Optus, Telestra, and Vodaphone), i have listed several virtual operators - so I think the complete list is here (arranged by network): Please help me choose the right provider based on the above information. Thanks!

Vodaphone Network 

1. Dodo Mobile 11c SMS, buy online.
2. Revolution Mobile 15c SMS, but i have decided against this company due to numerous, small fees here, and there.
3. CrazyJohn's, this looks the best, at 1c SMS, can anyone verify it's really 1c per SMS, look here, at FlatChat
*i can't link the page here but google crazy john's to see the deal

4. Hello Mobile, cheap SMS, but too expensive setup fee for calls.
5. GoTalk mobille, 14.5c SMS, but too expensive setup fee for calls.
6. JustMobile, 0.5c per second billing, and 180day credit expiry, but 15c SMS.

Telestra Network

7. Lyca Mobile, seems more for calls.

Optus Network

8. SavvyTel, 11c SMS, buy online, or 2 store locations in Perth
9. VirginMobile, decided it's not for me
10. PennyTel, 11.5c SMS worldwide, # $8 credit included on the $5 Starter Pack, credit never expires
11. BoostMobile, too many plans, and most expire less than 30 days after activiation.
12. AmaySim, buy online, 11c SMS, seems good


----------



## Boboa

For cheap local SMS you can go with any of Vodafone , Optus or Telstra. For ~$30 you can get unlimited text and calls within Australia. Best deal unless you want to count your SMS limit.


----------



## saren

That $30 deal expires in 30 days, i think something with a 60 day, or 90day expiry works better for me, as i won't be using my phone every day, and some days i may send 1 text, other days (in cities, i may send 5-10.day), so it's probably best to pay for credit as I go, i think Telestra for the network is the best choice, and the Simplicity plan they have looks OK, 12cent SMS, fixed, and 15c voice calls, fixed, no setup fee, and a $2 SIM, i can top up $20, and have 30 days to use it, if you do that math, its 66cents per day, which is about 5 SMS, @ 12cents/SMS, i think that's a better deal than $30/30days, if anyone knowns of an even better deal (for example Lycamobile, i'm not sure), please fill me in


----------



## msi

Crazy Johns.


----------



## claire&alex

September is definitely the best time to visit the northern places which can be quite tropical and monsoon-like..but for the southern states you more likely to enjoy december and january etc...


----------



## Alec

There are many companies that provide cheapest rates but Vodafone is the best, I heard from my friend who live Sydney, he told me that Vodafone gave great call rates for tourist.


----------



## chenelle84

Hey hey,

I am an australian born resident, and have been with most companies out there..

If your looking for good coverage in regional areas *DO NOT CHOOSE* vodafone or crazy johns as u simply _WILL NOT_ get coverage...

_Telstra & Optus_ are the best on the market and there phone plans/prepaid plans are reasonably affordable depending on what kind of calls you will be making.

If you plan to just use your phone within city areas *Vodafone is the cheapest*

Crazy johns is basically the same as vodafone but a bit cheaper & they use vodafones towers.

_Telstra_ Now has a 4g network coverage accross regional australia & the capital citys, Meaning that customer can expect super fast Mobile broadband with there service as well as the best coverage available in the country! They are not only reasonably priced but they also excel in customer service & are great to deal with in any circumstance!

I hope this helps you find a suitable plan for yourself & your situation..

If you need more details googleTelstra - Mobile - Telstra Pre-Paid Plan Offers

Goodluck <3


----------



## dbaillieuk

I want away from Vodafone , they frustrate the life out of me ....aaarrgh.


----------

